# Photo enthusiasts hobby site



## jth (Mar 27, 2011)

Sharing photography related info, things that I have learned and found useful during my time as photography enthusiast. Hope some beginners find this hobby based site useful.

Photography-essentials, instructions on various photography subjects

Reards
jth, admin of the site


----------

